

Best WordPress sliders, that I've found on the web - christinaC56

Hi HN,<p>This week, for my WordPress project I was looking for the best content slider plugin solution. There're a lot of lists on the web, but none of them is really useful.<p>So I thought that this mini-topic might be useful to someone, here is my independent list of (mostly) commercial WordPress sliders that I bought for testing:<p>1. Estro for WordPress - http://pixelentity.com/estro-jquery-ken-burns-slider-wordpress-plugin/<p><pre><code>    + Has great Ken Burns effect

    + Fast on mobile, because of CSS3 transitions and canvas drawing, but works slow in old browsers

    + Thumbnails option

    - Can't display content from WordPress posts

    - Useful only when you need Ken Burns effect

</code></pre>
2. SlideDeck for WordPress - http://www.slidedeck.com/wordpress/<p><pre><code>    + Can show content from WordPress post and RSS feeds

    + Can display slider inside slider

    + Has a free version

    + Thumbnails option

    + Great support, I had small issue and guys fixed my issue in a 3 hours.

    - Too overloaded with features, works sluggish on my phone
    - Works sluggish on mobile

</code></pre>
3. TouchCarousel for WordPress http://dimsemenov.com/plugins/touchcarousel-wp/<p><pre><code>    + Very cool touch swiping navigation and fast CSS3 </code></pre>
transitions, works fast even on my old BlackBerry phone<p><pre><code>    + Templating system to create custom layout in admin

    + Can display multiple images per view, which allows to create carousel and mail slider for site with same script

    + Slides any post type and taxonomies from it

    - Has no option to create slides with manually (only from WordPress posts)

    - Has no free version

</code></pre>
4. Smooth Slider for WordPress http://www.clickonf5.org/smooth-slider/<p><pre><code>    + The only one free slider, that works relatively fine and can display posts.

    - Doesn't work on Android, works sluggish on iOS

</code></pre>
5. RoyalSlider for WordPress http://dimsemenov.com/plugins/royal-slider-wp/<p><pre><code>    + Touch navigation, CSS3 transitions, responsive layout

    + Option to add animated captions with built-in wysiwig editor

    + Can be displayed as gallery with thumbnails, or as simple slider

    - As Estro, doesn't have an option to slide content from WordPress

    - Has no free version

    - Scales only images and slider wrapper, text content inside doesn't scale


</code></pre>
Please share your thoughts too.
======
des1
Thank you. Clickable:

1\. Estro for WordPress - [http://pixelentity.com/estro-jquery-ken-burns-
slider-wordpre...](http://pixelentity.com/estro-jquery-ken-burns-slider-
wordpress-plugin/)

2\. SlideDeck for WordPress - <http://www.slidedeck.com/wordpress/>

3\. TouchCarousel for WordPress <http://dimsemenov.com/plugins/touchcarousel-
wp/>

4\. Smooth Slider for WordPress <http://www.clickonf5.org/smooth-slider/>

5\. RoyalSlider for WordPress <http://dimsemenov.com/plugins/royal-slider-wp/>

------
waterloo
Thanks for sharing. Here's another one I've had success with: MenuCool Image
Slider: <http://www.menucool.com/slider/image-slider>

\+ Only 10kb of pure JavaScript goodie \+ Thumbnails option \+ Fully
customizable \+ Cross-browser compatible (even ie6..) \+ Really helpful
customer support, helped me out through the entire process.

~~~
teddmacklow
Looks old ;(, and this is WordPress sliders list.

------
kmanlives
Nivo Slider is one I've found to be very nice - surprised it wasn't on your
list. It has versions for wordpress (paid) and jQuery (free):

<http://nivo.dev7studios.com/>

------
mikecolton1
Thanks for sharing, please add links too.

~~~
christinaC56
Done!

------
kaily8503
Thank you. So what's your favourite?

~~~
mikecolton1
It depends what you need to slide, but I like TouchCarousel for WordPress most
of all.

